# working with air for the first time



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

Getting ready to build a snake that spits air. This will be the 1st pneumatic prop and I need to know if I need to hook it to a 2way or 3 way valve. I will connect the valve to a motion detector and when anyone gets close the snake will blow air at them with a force large enough to make the snake jump alittle and for them to actually hear the hissing air sound. I just have no real idea on how the valves work even after reading the tutorials all over the sites. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

if your going to just have it hiss air, use a 2 Way valve. You dont need a 3 way valve unless your using a air cylinder.


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

*thanks for the answer*

So, when the motion detector turns off the two valve will stop the flow of air at that point correct?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

yes 2way air in air out
3 way air in air out exhaust


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

beaton said:


> So, when the motion detector turns off the two valve will stop the flow of air at that point correct?


If the valve is powered by the motion detector yes, keep in mind as long as someone is still moving in the path of the motion sensor it will stay on and so will the air valve.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

and once the tots figure out it is getting set off by a motion sensor they will keep setting it off


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

if you make it a mister the snake would be even cooler


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

You may want to sideline the motion detector in favor of a home made pressure mat and a timer. I tried the m/d with my version of "The Kicking Guy" and he constantly stayed in motion. I built a pressure mat (plans are in here somewhere) and bought a timer from Greg @ Simple Circuit boards...I was able to set up the sequence the way I wanted, and it also has a timeout sequence that will not allow it to be constantly retriggered. The pressure mat is easily hidden and can be made for less than $5.

BTW, using the mat means a very, very low dc voltage current vs. having to run 120v to where you put the motion detector. Much safer if we get any moisture on the big day.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

michael myers said:


> You may want to sideline the motion detector in favor of a home made pressure mat and a timer. I tried the m/d with my version of "The Kicking Guy" and he constantly stayed in motion. I built a pressure mat (plans are in here somewhere) and bought a timer from Greg @ Simple Circuit boards...I was able to set up the sequence the way I wanted, and it also has a timeout sequence that will not allow it to be constantly retriggered. The pressure mat is easily hidden and can be made for less than $5.
> 
> BTW, using the mat means a very, very low dc voltage current vs. having to run 120v to where you put the motion detector. Much safer if we get any moisture on the big day.


PRESSURE MAT THREAD


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Lotus, I couldn't find it for seeing it!! Looked right over the whole thread...this doesn't mean that I'll have to wear the sheet and glasses over my mask this year, does it?


----------



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

*Thanks for the help*

Thanks for the help will look into a pressure mat. If someone can walk me through making the snake work with a mister am willing to try that too. Just woried about the kiddies getting all wet.


----------

